# can a 1st instar scorpling live without going on moms back?



## quiz (Sep 20, 2006)

Well,
Here's a pic of the 2 survivor that didn't go on their mother's back.  I seperated them before she could eat them.  It was a bad birth.  Maybe she was stressed out at that time?  Maybe it's her first brood?  Goodthing that I tried something and hopefully they'll live.

Here's what they look like when I rescue them.






Here's some pics of the 2 survivor that I put in my hotbox.  They manage to stay alive.  I kept them in moist tissue then after 5 days in the hotbox, I move them to sand but the other half of the enclosure is still moist tissue.  This way they can pick which side they want.  They've been alive for about 3 weeks now.

























I guess it's possible to rescue scorplings eventhough their mom didn't let them go on her back.  If this ever happen to you, just put them in a small enclosure with moist tissue.  Make sure that the tissue is really moist and keep them warm.


Not sure if the pics are clear because my monitor is acting up today.  Couldn't tell the picture quality.


----------



## Vixvy (Sep 20, 2006)

actually 4 days after the mother gave birth they are already capable to live on their own. for me when ever my scorps gives birth i count at least 3-4 days after giving birth i separate the scorplings even if they are still at the back of their mother to prevent cannibalism there i have a big chance of having many scorplings. i feed them pinheads already.


----------



## Niloticus (Sep 20, 2006)

I have had only one scorpion that gave birth. I let them ride on the mother's back for about a week and then the young came off her back on their own. They were extremely healthy after being seperated.

Niloticus


----------



## quiz (Sep 20, 2006)

Vixvy said:


> actually 4 days after the mother gave birth they are already capable to live on their own. for me when ever my scorps gives birth i count at least 3-4 days after giving birth i separate the scorplings even if they are still at the back of their mother to prevent cannibalism there i have a big chance of having many scorplings. i feed them pinheads already.


cannibalism and you pull them out at 1st instar?  As much as possible I don't pull out mine.  I just wait for them to hit 2nd instar and would take them out as soon as they are off mom's back.  

I haven't fed my boys because i'm not sure if they are ready to eat or not.


----------



## Vixvy (Sep 21, 2006)

hehe that has worked for me for a long time. my friend try to feed them with pinheads o if you want watch them eat and if you think that they will not eat their meal thats the time to take it away. there is no harm in trying my fellow.


----------



## quiz (Sep 21, 2006)

Vixvy said:


> hehe that has worked for me for a long time. my friend try to feed them with pinheads o if you want watch them eat and if you think that they will not eat their meal thats the time to take it away. there is no harm in trying my fellow.


yeah, tomorrow I'll try to give them 2 half dead crickets and see if they'll take it.  I'd be really happy if they molt to 2nd instar because right now, they look inbetween 1st and 2nd Instar.


----------



## Vixvy (Sep 21, 2006)

usually base from my own experience without scientific evidence and research. ones a scorp is born they usually get their first molt at least 3weeks or 1 month depending on the environment expecially the temp. this will contribute to their molting. try to feed them regularly and maintain the right temp. You have nothing to worry with separating them from the mother in my experience i always separate them from their mom that is why i get a 98% chances of having all the scorplings alive.


----------



## dGr8-1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just to add on to that... after separating them 1st instars... as much as possible (since they're on a substrate) don't let them pile up on each other like they do on their mother's back. try to scatter them. Piling them up will result to deformities. Since molting from the mother's back allows them to dismount properly ulike being on the substrate. 

Lastly, lightly spray a mist over the littel buggers. To ensure a successful molt.


----------



## kahoy (Sep 21, 2006)

hmm.. was you refering to the 1st instar as the scorp that looks like a miniture mom or just similar to quiz 1st pic?

i think it is hard to seperate it from the mom, i tried to do that but always ending on surrendering coz they are hard to get off moms back especially when moms die and babies are still 1st instar, i think ive posted it here, its my c.hentzi mom that died after a few days after giving birth, the babies whre still on moms back even she is dead, after molting to 2nd instar, i was able to remove them but i took me a long time... 

and its actualy 2nd instar when they look like a miniture adults. 



and vixvy sorry i was not able to reply to you on my phone, i cant sell you my baby emp becoz they are still 1st instars, just w8 for them to molt and thats the time when i can sell them to you, i cnt do force eviction on moms back, mom already dug a deep burrow and i cant see them much coz they are really hiding well on the substrate, and i dont want to disturb mom bcoz she may eat them... and well, for me 1st instar raising is hard, its actually 2nd instar where you can take care on them.


and quiz, is that L.Q. there?


----------



## Vixvy (Sep 21, 2006)

hehehe no worries kahoy! i think each and everyone of us have different strategies in handling new born scorps. just want to share my techniques to you guys. well what we can do is we should follow what we are used to. each and every one has the right to do what they think is best for their scorps! happy breeding to you all! hope for you guys to share your strategies that you think will be aplicable to some of us hobbyist.


----------

